# Der Schlag soll (+Akk.) treffen



## ryba

Hi! I would like to ask what should one say when he means "Schlag soll (eng. it) treffen." It, not him. Does "Schlag soll ihn treffen" stand for this? If so, it is quite ambiguous, because people may think that the person is talking about somebody, not about something (a situation, a problem, etc.), isn't it? Excuse my using english and not german, but I'm not that fluent in german..
Danke.


----------



## Whodunit

It's hard to decide that without context. Could you perhaps provide some example sentences for what "it" should stand, for instance?


----------



## ryba

Well, for example:
You've just gotten to know that you failed an exam.
You got into some trouble.
You stained your T-Shirt.


----------



## Bocconcino

ryba said:
			
		

> Well, for example:
> You've just gotten to know that you failed an exam.
> You got into some trouble.
> You stained your T-Shirt.


 
Hi, meinst du: "hol's der Teufel!"=niech to szlag (trafi)!?


----------



## ryba

Szlag by to trafił./Szlag by to./Niech to szlag trafi./Niech to szlag. - That's exactly what we sometimes say in polish in such (as the above mentioned) situations.


----------



## Bocconcino

ryba said:
			
		

> Szlag by to trafił./Szlag by to./Niech to szlag trafi./Niech to szlag. - That's exactly what we sometimes say in polish in such (as the above mentioned) situations.


 
Der Schlag soll ihn treffen!


----------



## heidita

Sollen wir das verstehen?


----------



## Bocconcino

Bocconcino said:
			
		

> Der Schlag soll ihn treffen!


 
Naja, ich habe die Antwort überall gesucht und muss folgendes feststellen: Wenn du von dir selbst oder von jemandem sprichst, dann sagst du: *Der Schlag soll dich treffen* oder *Mich trifft der Schlag*, aber wenn du es ganz allemein meinst dann: *hol's der Teufel!*


----------



## ryba

Vielen dank, Bocconcino.


----------



## Jana337

heidita said:
			
		

> Sollen wir das verstehen?


Es wurde nicht auf Polnisch diskutiert, sondern es wurden Beispiele gegeben, die Klarheit verschafften. Ich habe nichts einzuwenden - wo liegt das Problem?

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Es wurde nicht auf Polnisch diskutiert, sondern es wurden Beispiele gegeben, die Klarheit verschafften. Ich habe nichts einzuwenden - wo liegt das Problem?
> 
> Jana


 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob diese Wendung "Der Schlag soll ... treffen" wirklich so verbreitet ist. Wie würdet ihr es denn auf Englisch übersetzen?


----------



## Bocconcino

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob diese Wendung "Der Schlag soll ... treffen" wirklich so verbreitet ist. Wie würdet ihr es denn auf Englisch übersetzen?


 
ich dachte, mich trifft der Schlag! =I was as if struck by lightning!


----------



## Jana337

Ich würde sagen, "der Schlag soll dich treffen" ist wie "go to hell" usw. Im Duden habe ich "der Schlag soll dich treffen".

Aber wahrscheinlich ist es bei uns und in Polen verbreiteter als in Deutschland. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Bocconcino said:
			
		

> ich dachte, mich trifft der Schlag! =I was as if struck by lightning!


 
Ich schätze, dass "mich trifft der Schlag" eine andere Konnotation hat. Aber als Wendung für "geh zur Hölle" oder "zum Teufel damit" gefällt es mir nicht.


----------



## heidita

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Es wurde nicht auf Polnisch diskutiert, sondern es wurden Beispiele gegeben, die Klarheit verschafften. Ich habe nichts einzuwenden - wo liegt das Problem?
> 
> Jana


 
Das Problem liegt darin, dass ich kein Polnisch verstehe. Und auch auf diesm Forum kein Polnisch verstehen muss.


----------



## Bocconcino

heidita said:
			
		

> Das Problem liegt darin, dass ich kein Polnisch verstehe. Und auch auf diesm Forum kein Polnisch verstehen muss.


 
Niemand zwingt dich doch Polnisch zu verstehen oder zu lernen!!!! Gruss


----------



## heidita

*Mich trifft der Schlag* drückt in Deutsch Überraschung oder Entsetzen aus.

Als ich meinen Mann mit meiner besten Freundin sah, dachte ich, mich trifft der Schlag!

*zum Teufel damit* drückt Gleichgültigkeit aus

und 
*in welchem Sinn soll *

_dich soll der Schlag treff_en benutzt werden?

Wenn man etwas leid ist, oder jemanden, sagt man:

fahr zur Hölle, geh zur Hölle, du kannst mich mal.., rutsch mir den Buckel runter.  Sicher kenen die jungen Leute modernere Ausdrücke.


----------



## heidita

Natürlich zwingt mich keiner Polnisch zu lernen, das fehlte gerade noch. Ich hatte nur die Absicht, aktiv an dieser Seite teilzunehmen. Und in Polnisch kann ich nicht mitreden.


----------



## Jana337

heidita said:
			
		

> Das Problem liegt darin, dass ich kein Polnisch verstehe. Und auch auf diesm Forum kein Polnisch verstehen muss.


 Klick.

Viele deutsche Foreros verstehen kein Spanisch, trotzdem haben wir ab und zu spanisch-deutsche Fäden, an denen auch du gerne teilnimmst. Es ist auch in Ordnung - dieses Forum heißt German, nicht German-English wie die größeren. Und es ist in allen kleinen Foren so; ungewöhnliche Kombinationen werden nicht in OL verschoben. In diesem Fall wurde es, wie ich schon betont habe, ausgesprochen rücksichtsvoll durchgeführt, so dass man kein Polnisch zu verstehen braucht, um der Diskussion folgen zu können.

Als wir mal eine ziemlich große spanische Welle hatten, dachte ich, dass ich vielleicht die zweite Sprache in den Titel mitschreiben sollte, aber unsere aktivsten Foreros, deren Meinungen ich mir selbstverständlich holte, hielten es im Hinblick auf den relativ niedrigen Betrieb im deutschen Forum nicht für nötig. Seitdem sind jedoch neue Foreros gekommen, denen diese Regelung nicht unbedingt gefallen muss. Falls es so ist, können wir darüber gerne sprechen und ein neues Kompromis finden. Verbesserungsvorschläge sind immer willkommen, aber lieber privat oder in CS, bitte. 

Jana


----------



## jester.

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Falls es so ist, können wir darüber gerne sprechen und ein neues Kompromis finden.



Eine kleine Verbesserung an deinem Deutsch, das sonst immer exzellent ist:

es heißt der Kompromis*s*

also "...und ein*en* neu*en* Kompromis*s* finden."


----------



## Jana337

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Eine kleine Verbesserung an deinem Deutsch, das sonst immer exzellent ist:
> 
> es heißt der Kompromis*s*
> 
> also "...und ein*en* neu*en* Kompromis*s* finden."


  Danke.


----------



## heidita

Ich finde eigentlich nicht, dass wir in diesem Forum in anderen Sprachen als Englisch oder Deutsch diskutieren sollten. (Ich selbst habe manchmal Spanisch benutzt, habe aber auch sofort daraufhingewiesen, per PM, dass ich gern privat aushelfe in diesen Fällen, da auf diesm Forum nicht viele Spanisch sprechen)Zumal dann der Sinn der Hilfe verloren gehen kann. Ich habe gesehen, dass Bocco, der die Möglichkeit 

Der Schlag soll dich treffen!

als Ausdruck gegeben hat. Meinst du nicht , dass du da beinflusst bist von deiner Muttersprache? In meiner Gegend, vielleicht ist es auch regionlabedingt, benutzt man 

micht trifft der Schlag, ihn trifft der Schlag 

nur auf die eigentliche Person bezogen. Nicht als eine Art Drohung für andere.

Wie ist es mit den anderen Muttersprachlern?


----------



## heidita

Um noch mal auf die englischen Beispiele zurückzukommen (die anderen habe ich trotz ihrer leichten Verständlichkeit nicht verstanden):

You have stained your t-shirt.
You have failed an exam.

In diesen Fällen würde man auf keinen Fall

dich soll der Schlag treffen benutzen.

Wen sollte denn der Schlag treffen?

Ganz vulgär würde man sagen:

Ich scheiss drauf!

Andere Beispiele habe ich oben gegeben.


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:
			
		

> Ich finde eigentlich nicht, dass wir in diesem Forum in anderen Sprachen als Englisch oder Deutsch diskutieren sollten. (Ich selbst habe manchmal Spanisch benutzt, habe aber auch sofort daraufhingewiesen, per PM, dass ich gern privat aushelfe in diesen Fällen, da auf diesm Forum nicht viele Spanisch sprechen)Zumal dann der Sinn der Hilfe verloren gehen kann.


 
Da halte ich dagegen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass, wenn es manchmal unvermeidbar ist, auch in den Sprachen diskutiert wird, die hier nicht "erlaubt" sind. Wir heißen alle Sprachen hier willkommen - und außerdem bist du doch froh, wenn du mit einem spanischen Gedicht weiterhelfen kannst und es auf Deutsch übersetzen kannst. Es wäre sinnlos, es erst ins Englische zu übersetzen und dann eine Übersetzung ins Deutsche zu verlangen, weil dann oft der Sinn verloren ginge, durch diese ganze Übersetzerei.

Ich denke, dass wir auch polnischen Mitgliedern die Chance geben sollten, hier ihre Fragen zwar auf Englisch zu stellen, aber um eine Übersetzung eines schwierigen polnischen Satzes zu bitten, wenn der Sinn durch die Übersetzung ins Englische verloren ginge.

Wenn das Ganze dann noch auf Englisch diskutiert wird, könnte man die Diskussion auch im OL Forum weiterführen, aber wie hier ist das nicht nötig.

Upps, so viel wollte ich dazu gar nicht sagen. 



> Wie ist es mit den anderen Muttersprachlern?


 
Du hast Recht. Ich kannte die vorgeschlagene Redewendung nicht und das habe ich auch schon ein paar Posts früher gesagt.

PS: Warum sagst du eigentlich "auf dem Forum"? Es heißt doch "in dem Forum".


----------



## heidita

Ich bin gern bereit, den spanischen Freunden privat zu helfen, wie ich es ihnen angeboten habe und sie es auch nutzen. Ich denke nicht, man sollte Sprachen auf diesem Forum sprechen, die nur sehr wenige Mitglieder verstehen. Zumal dann der eigentliche Grund der Suche, nämlich die Hilfe auf eine richtige Antwort, verloren gehen kann.


----------



## Kajjo

Meiner Meinung nach sollten in diesem Forum die Diskussionen *ausschließlich* in Deutsch und Englisch geführt werden, damit alle folgen können. Bei manchen Threads in Spanisch fühle ich mich schon ausgeschlossen. 

Allerdings ist es sicherlich oft hilfreich und konsequent, bestimmte Fragen und Antworten auch in anderen Sprachen zu schreiben. Wenn es um eine Übersetzung geht, spricht doch nichts dagegen, kurz auf Polnisch, Spanisch oder einer anderen Sprache die Frage zu stellen oder eine konkrete Antwort  oder Übersetzung zu geben.

*Im Fokus sollte stehen, daß dem Fragesteller möglichst gut und zielgerichtet geantwortet werden kann.* Dazu kann eine Übersetzung in eine dritte Sprache ideal sein. Andererseits sind fremdsprachliche Diskussionen wenig hilfreich, da sie den Anteil derer, die folgen können, stark reduzieren, und die übrigen unhöflich ausgeschlossen werden.

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

Kajjo, diese Meinung bin ich auch, also habe ich keine weitere Infromation mehr auf Spanisch gegeben, denn ich sehe, das nur wenige diese Sprache beherrschen und so nicht folgen können. Ich habe, seit dem polnischen thread (und schon vorher) jedem Deutsch-spanischen Forer angeboten, gern privat zu helfen. Ich finde, es ist wichtig, dieses klarzulegen, denn so kann vor allem das Wichtigste von allem, wie es tatsächlich bei dem polnischen thread geschah, die eigentliche richtige Antwort verloren gehen. Ich sehe unseren polnischen Kollegen in Deutschland umherziehen in dem Glauben, es könne den Leuten sagen:dich soll der Schlag treffen! Da nur zwei forer diesen Thread richtig verstanden, kam die Antwort erst zu spät ans Tageslicht, denn ich habe den polnischen Freund nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## jester.

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Andererseits sind fremdsprachliche Diskussionen wenig hilfreich, da sie den Anteil derer, die folgen können, stark reduzieren, und die übrigen unhöflich ausgeschlossen werden.


Darin eine Unhöflichkeit zu sehen finde ich persönlich schon etwas drastisch.

Da steht vielleicht eher die Zweckmäßigkeit dahinter; wobei sowohl Argumente dafür als auch dagegen sprechen, beispielsweise Polnisch als Diskussionssprache zu verwenden.

Ich bin nicht gegen die Verwendung von "Drittsprachen", zumal das Thema in den Regeln ja nicht geregelt ist, dritte Sprachen (neben Deutsch und Englisch) also nicht ausgeschlossen sind.

Natürlich geht der Fragesteller damit den Kompromiss einer kleineren Diskussionsrunde ein.


----------



## Whodunit

Wie wäre es, wenn dem Thread wieder sein eigentlicher Sinn gewidmet wird und wir die Diskussion über die Forumssprachen hier fortsetzen?


----------



## MrMagoo

heidita said:
			
		

> In meiner Gegend, vielleicht ist es auch regionlabedingt, benutzt man
> 
> micht trifft der Schlag, ihn trifft der Schlag
> 
> nur auf die eigentliche Person bezogen. Nicht als eine Art Drohung für andere.
> 
> Wie ist es mit den anderen Muttersprachlern?


 
Ich habe gerade gelesen, daß Jana diesen Thread in einem anderen Beitrag erwähnte und ihn am Freitag "auswerten" will, daher habe ich ihn gerade mal überflogen und muß Dir, heidita, zustimmen:

Ich kenne auch nur "mich trifft der Schlag" bzw. "mich soll der Schlag treffen (, wenn...)" - also bezogen auf die eigene Person.

Will man es als eine Art verwünschung gegen jemand anders aussprechen, dann benutzt man eher sowas wie "Scher' dich zum Teufel!" oder noch einen anderen, der mir auf der Zunge liegt aber nicht raus will.... irgendwas mit "holen", naja, egal... jedenfalls hört sich "Dich soll der Schlag treffen" sehr ungewohnt an. 
Wenn es aber jemand so benutzen sollte, könnte ich nichtmal mit Bestimmtheit sagen, ob sich das dann in dem Moment für mich irgendwie "falsch" anhört oder nicht, wohl aber befremdlich.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## heidita

Ich dachte schon das wäre eventuell regional bedingt, aber auch in google gibt es kaum Beiträge.


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> noch einen anderen, der mir auf der Zunge liegt aber nicht raus will.... irgendwas mit "holen", naja, egal...


 
Dich soll der Teufel holen?


----------



## morx

"Es soll mich der Schlag treffen, wenn ich nicht gewinne."
Ist so wie "Es soll mich der Teufel holen,..." od. "Ich fresse einen Besen,..."
Oder wenn man sagt" Mich trifft der Schlag" = Ich bin schockiert/überrascht etc.
"Der Schlag soll ihn treffen. " kann man schon so wie "Der Teufel soll ihn holen." akzeptieren denke ich.


----------



## Kajjo

"Der Schlag soll ihn treffen!" ist kein deutsches Idiom und sollte hier nicht empfohlen werden.

Für mich klingt es ungewohnt und eher nach einer recht negativen Bedeutung, keineswegs so harmlos wie in der selbst-bezogenen Form.

Kajjo


----------

